# Pearce Knives



## JR Parks (Jul 5, 2016)

Do any of you knife makers know Logan Pearce of Pearce Knives in De Queen Ar? My wife ordered & paid for a knife from him in mid November for a surprise Christmas present and still do not have the knife. She has contacted him about 10 times + over the course of the 7 months and he does respond, apologizes and says it will be coming. If she/we knew it would take 7 months that would be fine but the expectation was it's just around the corner. He seems like a talented and good person and his knives are awesome so I am just trying to figure this out - and of course get the knife. Is this normal for him? 
Thanks Jim


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 6, 2016)

You might look him up on another forum - bladeforums.com. Lots of dedicated knife builders are there.

Best of luck.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1377995-Logan-Pearce-BAD


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2016)

Good find and link Marc - 
Jim - If you read all the way through that string it even posts his phone number. Sounds like communication is not his forte but is a stand up slow guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2016)

I was going to say something about him being slow but, I still have a mirror in my house I look at sometimes . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was going to say something about him being slow but, I still have a mirror in my house I look at sometimes . . . . .


Yeah - Me too - Thats why I thought I might stick up for the guy

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yep....I'm slow as molasses as well....
But, in my defense, like him, I like to make sure it's perfect before I let go of it. I only had one knife come back to me, and that was because the customer didn't like to flick his wrist to open it. But that's how it opened.....
Oh well. It's in my pocket now.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 6, 2016)

I avoid taking orders as much as possible but a great number of makers do take orders. Most will disclose the lead time, some don't. It is best to alway get some in writing or at least vocally before committing to to the deal. Never pay the total amount up front! At best pay only half up front and the rest when the knife is ready to ship. You need to call and get a firm shipping date, no excuses, and if he won't do that, ask for a refund.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1377995-Logan-Pearce-BAD


Thanks Marc! I joined the forum so I could put a little pressure. He does seem to make good just probably doesn't communicate is time fame well and then must be busy with other things. How in the world did you find the specifics-?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> How in the world did you find the specifics-?



I cannot reveal my google source, or how I googled it, nor can I point out that I googled the name Pearce Knives and looked at said google pages....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good find and link Marc -
> Jim - If you read all the way through that string it even posts his phone number. Sounds like communication is not his forte but is a stand up slow guy.


Scott,
Yes I did read them all and have the same thoughts- I think he is a struggling artist who doesn't pay attention to time frames. He had told my wife just after the first of the year for delivery. And I thought I would seek help after about 15+ texts/phone calls - to see if any of our folks knew him.


----------



## SENC (Jul 6, 2016)

Sneaky.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was going to say something about him being slow but, I still have a mirror in my house I look at sometimes . . . . .


I have the same mirror

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I cannot reveal my google source, or how I googled it, nor can I point out that I googled the name Pearce Knives and looked at said google pages....


Did all that! But I meant on the blade forum site - you could spend days--


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well...it was an accident really. I googled..Pearce Knives-NY and saw logans name half way down the page.
The derp that I am, didn't read your post completely nor correctly. As usual. And thought you said queens, ny...nor AR.....so i put ny. And there it was.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------

